# Band castrated 3 weeks ago but testicles haven't fallen off yet



## burnets2 (May 25, 2015)

I band castrated 3 weeks ago, but scrotum/testicles haven't fallen off yet.

He was 3 months old. I used the small thick green elastic band, confirmed both testicles were down...the site looks clean...they look like they're getting smaller each week but haven't fallen off. I read they should fall off in approximately 10 days.

Is this normal or should I be doing something?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Normal. It can take over a month.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've never seen them fall off in 10 days. As Karen said, closer to a month.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes as long as 6-8 weeks.


----------



## burnets2 (May 25, 2015)

thanks!...you have put my mind at ease :book:


----------



## BokiCurt (Dec 26, 2014)

Always takes mine a long time too. Make sure you never use old bands though.


----------



## burnets2 (May 25, 2015)

BokiCurt said:


> Always takes mine a long time too. Make sure you never use old bands though.


 I can't be sure the bands were new because the person who sold him to me banded him (I held), but I can see the band is still intact and the site is clean.

Everything looks fine so far...


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

I banded at 8 weeks and they feel of 7 weeks later! My gmom went out to FEED for me one after noon and thought they were a dead mouse!!!!! Hahahah


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine seem to take awhile too, honestly. They die quickly but the sack just kind of hangs out there. :lol:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep, our boys have been a couple of weeks. They are just starting to look like they may go in a few days.


----------

